# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Философия Дон Хуана (Карлос Кастанеда)

## VitaliyT

ХАРЕ КРШНА!

В основе этого сообщения лежит эта вот ветка - http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...6082#post86082

Я долгое время очень глубоко изучал философию этих книг. Практиковал и общался с такими же кастанедовцами. Перечитывал по многу раз все книги и ходил в группы.

Ответ Враджендры Кумар прабху очень глубокий, но мы не всегда можем понять всю полноту этого.

Если это не будет нарушением этикета, я хотел бы добавить несколько слов.

Там есть знания. Знания есть много где. Причем у дона Хуана достаточно много знаний и они достаточно глубоки.

По мере своего развития в "сознании Кришны" я находил очень много параллелей с философией Дона Хуана, и видящих. Понятия тональ, нагваль, внутренний диалог, чувство собственной важности, намерение и многое другое. Всё это есть в философии "сознания Кришны".
На эту тему я вообще планирую в будущем написать статью подробную. Но главное, что я понял, это то, что в философии Дона Хуана, есть совершенство, но нет главного, Бога, Кришны. А без этого в этой безупречности нет никакого смысла. Да и потом этот способ имперсонального подхода почти невозможно практиковать, точнее оно не приводит к желаемым результатам.

ХАРЕ КРШНА!

----------


## VitaliyT

Пользователь Ivan написал мне в личку. Он не может почему-то написать сюда ответ. Я чтобы не повторяться решил здесь отписаться в общем доступе.

Философия ДХ и КК

    "Как же нет Бога в текстах и знании Кастанеды, сила управляющая судьбой всех живых существ это и есть Бог, видящие видят его как Огромного Иссиня черного Орла, который так же как и Кришна-Вишну пожирает этих существ или их осознание.
    Подобно рекам, несущим свои воды к океану, эти великие воины исчезают в Твоих пылающих ртах.
    Я вижу как, подобно мотылькам, летящим на огонь, все люди стремительно несутся в Твои разверстые рты.
    О Вишну, я вижу, как Ты повсюду поглощаешь людей, которые исчезают в Твоих пылающих ртах.
    Бхагават Гита 11.28-30
    Орел пожирает осознание всех существ, живших на Земле мгновение назад, а сейчас мертвых, прилетевших к клюву Орла, как бесконечный поток мотыльков, летящих на огонь, чтобы встретить своего Хозяина и причину того, что они жили. Орел разрывает эти маленькие осколки пламени, раскладывая их, как скорняк шкурки, а затем съедает, потому что осознание является пищей Орла.
    Правило Нагваля. Карлос Кастанеда
    Учение Дона Хуана самая религиозная концепция, которая только возможна в истории человечества, где есть только правда и никаких сентиментов. Нет доброго пастушка играющего с пастушками, ну как говорится чего нет того нет, мы и в жизни не видим Всепривлекающего Бога (Кришна - Всепривлекающий) который любовно играет с человеческими душами.
    В догонку
    Бог - пожиратель людей. Поэтому ему [принесен в жертву] человек. До того как приносили в жертву человека, приносили в жертву животных. Ибо то были не боги - те, кому приносили в жертву.
    Апокрифы древних христиан
    Евангелие от Филиппа 50
    И супер стих от любимого поэта Дона Хуана
    Мы думали, что все на свете -
    забвенье, щебень и зола...
    А в сердце правда улыбалась
    и часа своего ждала.

    Слеза - горячею кровинкой
    на белом инее стекла...
    А в сердце правда улыбалась
    и часа своего ждала.

    Холодной слякотью покрылся
    день черный, выжженный дотла...
    А в сердце правда улыбалась
    и часа своего ждала.
    Хуан Рамон Хименес
    сорри что в личку у меня просто не работает отправить ответ в теме межконфессиональныйдиалог"

----------


## VitaliyT

Здравствуйте, Ivan!

Всё правильно Вы пишите. Я уже отписал МихаилуП, который такого же мнения что и Вы в личке. Бог в том понимании, которое привели Вы это форма Бога. Это не Бог. Бог трансцендентен. Это не так легко понять. Некоторые, этого понять не могут в принципе и вечно пребывают в материальном мире. И та форма, про которую говорите Вы - это материальная форма. Почему я так уверено это говорю? У меня есть личный опыт, и я осознаю некоторые вещи. Саму учение Дона Хуана - это сосредоточение знаний, но эти знания преимущественно материальные, максимум чего можно достичь - это первого уровня осознания. В Бхагавад-Гите это называется безличный Брахман.
Достигнув такой свободы, личность сможет, наверно, путешествовать по материальной вселенной. Но надо понимать, что это не вся реальность. У материальной вселенной есть конкретный качества, которые всегда и везде ей присуще, на языке БГ - это вожделение и ложное эго. Природа этих вещей такова, что неудовлетворенность будет всегда.
Трансцендентное - значит за пределами ума и разума. На уровне СОЗНАНИЯ. Именно на этом уровне живут духовные существа. И Бог тоже живет именно на этом уровне.
Это как бы 2 матрицы. Матрица ума и матрица сознания. Разум - некое пограничное состояние. Я на себе испытал переходы все эти, и понимаю реальность этого всего.

Имейте это ввиду.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...6559#post86559  сообщение 111 от Анируддхи прабху как раз Вам тоже в помощь.

Успехов Вам!

----------

